# How to fade a looped cue in Multiplay?



## Beny (Jul 3, 2014)

The fade setting in cue properties does not seem to work for a looped cue; I'd like a looped cue to fade out after the last loop -- is there a way to do this? In fact, fade out (which is grayed out in Cue Properties) doesn't seem to work in any cue, looped or not. I want some cues to fade out, but setting the fade seconds in cue properties doesn't seem to do it. (fade up works fine.) What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 3, 2014)

You have to click the checkbox "End Fade" beside the fade out time to enable it.


----------



## Beny (Jul 4, 2014)

That works for unlooped cues -- but for looped cues the "end fade" button stays grayed out.


----------



## flowalex999 (Jul 4, 2014)

This takes more work but you could put the audio file in twice the first Cue advance action being set to start play with a wait cue in-between the two and the fade on the second 
Sent from my RM-820_nam_att_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beny (Jul 4, 2014)

Good idea, though this cue is looped 8 times (ambient sounds) but once I'm sure how many loops it needs I'll record it that way in my Adobe Audition and end fade it as f it were an unlooped cue. This cue is running mixed in with two others, so "fade all" won't do it.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 4, 2014)

Yeah, I've never tried fading a looped cue like that. I always use a control cue to fade out, as generally if I am looping I want to control when I take it out.
You can selectively fade the one you want with the others still running, and even have that action automated (say using a wait to trigger the control cue).


----------



## Beny (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, it would be easy if I were running the show to use control cues or other actions, but I'm trying to create a cue list that will require nothing more than punching "GO" with no further judgement needed, so a trained monkey could run it (we'd be lucky to get that.)


----------

